# The La Scala Die Walküre



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fairly attractive ladies (at least, four out of five):










Full article here - don't miss the slide show. I haven't seen it but the pictures look enticing, I think the journalist was a little too harsh on the staging, it seems interesting to me and way better than the Met's "machine."

http://www.operatoday.com/content/2010/12/wagner_die_walk.php


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thats the one I meant here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/11384-die-walkure-scala-live.html

It was quite a brilliant show musically, the staging didnt make entire sense to me the whole time but I guess it worked.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I've seen only a couple of YouTube clips so far, so I can't comment on the production as a whole. It's sad, though, that with performers of such caliber, they couldn't find a better Siegmund than Simon O'Neill. Waltraud Meier works so hard opposite him in their Act I scene together, but he has neither the voice, looks, nor acting ability for the part. Never have I found myself so longing for Jonas Kaufmann.


----------

